#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-09-08
<phillip> Ekkehardt1: du nutzt doch znc oder?
<Ekkehardt1> nein
<Ekkehardt1> Was ist das?
<phillip> ahc
<phillip> dachte nur an deinen away status :)
<Ekkehardt1> aha
<phillip> aber dann ist gut
<Ekkehardt1> :)
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-09-12
<Luyin> ist die mailing-list nur für ubuntu (mit unity) oder auch für die anderen flavors?
<phillip> dkessel: ?
<dkessel> phillip: ?
<phillip> also ich habe jetzt vor dich in das deutsche ubuntu reviewer Team aufzunehmen, es wäre aber gut wenndu neue Übersetzungen machst, diese immer noch einmal zu reviewen lassen, okey? Ich nehme dich also primär für die xubuntu-docs Übersetzung auf, ist das okey?
<phillip> dkessel: ^ :)
<dkessel> phillip: ja, das kannst du gerne machen. ich würde auch erstmal nur die xubuntu-docs bearbeiten.
<dkessel> phillip: heißt das, ich sollte übersetzungen in xubuntu-docs auch _unbedingt_ vorher reviewen lassen?
<phillip> dkessel: bei längeren ja
<phillip> bei kleineren nicht
<phillip> dkessel: wenn du dir sicher bist das es so ohne Fehler ist, go for it
<phillip> aber bei längeren strings ist ein review schon gut, um nicht so viele Fehler rein zu bauen
<dkessel> phillip: ok danke!
<phillip> dkessel: wenn du Lust hast kannst du gerne wiki.ubuntu.com/phillip-sz hier was dazu schreiben :)
<dkessel> phillip: werd ich machen
<phillip> danke
